# Ethics of keeping long lived birds



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi all, 

I've been toying with the idea of a Senegal for a while now. I've done a fair bit of research but every time I hear how long they live and it puts me off.

I can't quite justify getting a bird that could possibly live 30 years plus. I've no idea where or what I will be doing in the next 3 decades. I know I keep snakes which are quite long lived but I don't think it's quite the same due to the ease of housing and maintenance involved.

Thoughts?


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Maybe looked into something with a shorter lifespan? 

I've got a senegal, will need some new fingers in a few years... :lol2:


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't just mean me, how does everybody justify it to themselves, people that keep African greys and things that live a lot longer


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

i understand what you mean 

when i had lizards it was very different as when i sold them on it was a little hard but a lot easier than selling a bird on as they can get quite attached to people so basically is a life long pet.

very rewarding keeping birds though sort of the same as having a dog i guess but for a lot longer


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

There's nothing to justify for me.I wouldn't get rid of my birds during the ups and downs of life any more than I would get rid of a child.I don't understand the mentality of people that rehome their animals for what I consider the normal trials of life.I don't expect a life of roses round the door,who does?I had my birds when I was a teenager,I'm mid forties now and still have them.I would only rehome if I became terminally ill.Same applies to dogs and kids.All family members.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

sarahc said:


> There's nothing to justify for me.I wouldn't get rid of my birds during the ups and downs of life any more than I would get rid of a child.I don't understand the mentality of people that rehome their animals for what I consider the normal trials of life.I don't expect a life of roses round the door,who does?I had my birds when I was a teenager,I'm mid forties now and still have them.I would only rehome if I became terminally ill.Same applies to dogs and kids.All family members.


I agree- and also with the OP, in that these are not pets to get on a whim. My African grey, Rilla was about eighteen months old when I gat him- and had already been taken back to the shop three times, as he was a neurotic 'growler', and went nuts when anyone went near his cage. it would have been the easiest thing in the world to just give up on him, but we've been together for over twenty-five years now; he is *still* neurotic and won't be handled or even stick-carried, but he is very affectionate and responsive in his way, and always wants attention, a whistle-along or a kiss. He has moved home with me several times, including a period when I was sofa surfing, and I wouldn't dream of getting rid of him. Parrots really *are* for life!


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I think Ron my first contact with you was when I abruptly got landed with an African Grey,18 years old that my mum had inherited and didn't want.Goes by the name of Robbie Robinson,multiple personality issues and nearly caused me to melt down.Several years on he's still here,HATES me,cheeky bugger,I'm his salvation but we've worked out a relationship and he's here til one of us throws a seven:2thumb:


----------



## patterson1980 (Apr 23, 2011)

wouldnt be without any of my parrots yea they live along time but all my birds are like family members very strong bond they have with me


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

You don't get rid of a family member because they live a long time, so why a parrot? Mine is well awesome! Hes out every night...i'm not necessarily playing with him, he just does his thing while I get on with whatever I'm doing. He sometimes sits on me, looks in the mirror, or just sits there, hes quite happy haha. I used to be frantic about closing doors when he was in the room out of his cage, but I don't worry any more. He could go anywhere in the house but he never leaves the room lol!

He is just like part of the family, so cheeky and full of personality. I will be keeping him forever, I have no questions about it...

He is a 4 year old Senegal. They are amazing birds


----------



## SadRocker (Feb 3, 2008)

If you ever own one, the you know how it is justified. I will never part with mine as long lives. They're just different to all other pets. You can't see yourself getting sick of them. If you can, then don't get one mate.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

I understand why you're thinking of it, and from my view, the ethics question of whether to get a long-lived animal, birds in particular, is because they bond so strongly with you. But it's only like having a pair of birds and one has to die first, so there will always be one left. I think if you really feel a need to get a bird in later life that is expected to outlive you, you need to make arrangements for when you die, where will the bird go ? My grandparents have an arrangement that when they die, their African Grey will go to my auntie who the bird sees the most of.
I got my conure at 20, and expected to have him with me until my 40s - I was looking forward to it ! It was one of the big advantages of having him, that he would live for 20, 25 years. Unfortunately he died last year at only 4 years old but I was more than ready to live out the decades with him. Now we have an Amazon with a good 30+ years left in him (hopefully !), I love the thought of growing up, and growing old, with a bird. If you've got time on your side, it's a fantastic thing to be able to share with an animal. It's just a huge shame dogs can't live as long. But even if you're the wrong side of middle age, smaller (shorter-lived) parrots are every bit as interactive, lovable and fulfilling as the bigger long-lived ones. There's a bird for everyone !


----------

